# Quick rant thread about a lps



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

(skip to bottom for summarized version)

First of i will state that i will not say which store it is because i have always been happy with their service / quality of fish in the past and it could have been an honest mistake


so today i drove for a few hours (round trip) to get myself a fishy, i finally got to the lps to buy my new ~60$ fish. I was in a rush and didnt have time to take a good look at it before i left. I got home, floated the bag, mixed in some water slowly, etc etc etc and dumped him in after about 15-20 minutes.

A few hours later when i finally got a chance to admire my aquarium and take some pics i came to realize i had been sold a fish with only one eye. Personally i think this is something that the store should have told me about before a spend that kind of money on the fish. Especially when its a 2-3 hour trip for me to go out there if they do accept it back which i dont want to do because they dont have any more in stock...


in short:

i bought a fish, has one eye, drove 3 hours, didnt notice till i got home, fish people should have told me


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's crappy man. They should have definitely mentioned this.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh man thats brutal! any chance they didnt know?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's possible though since he didn't see that either, but I doubt it. But it doesn't say much if they didn't, they were the ones housing it.

I'd call them and let them know of the individual that sold them to you, perhaps you'll get a deal, or at least a sincere apology.


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

with the gas prices at where it is, must be a b*tch.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Before venting too much I'd just give them a call. You never know. It might be an unfortunate mistake and they might be sorry about it and good about fixing it. If not then yeah.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> Before venting too much I'd just give them a call. You never know. It might be an unfortunate mistake and they might be sorry about it and good about fixing it. If not then yeah.


it just sucks because i wont be able to get another one for quite some time, i havent really seen any at any other stores and well.. i cant see them being something that would be quick to order in


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

What's wrong with one eye? I think it gives it character, YarrrRR!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hgi said:


> What's wrong with one eye? I think it gives it character, YarrrRR!


tbh if it was a cheaper easier to find fish i wouldnt mind the 1 eye thing


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what type of Fish is it? I'd be surprised if they wouldn't take it back,sounds like it may be an honest mistake on both parts,if it doesn't bother you to go ahead and keep it maybe they would give You a discount and some Money back.I have a few Tanks and a couple of Fish with a missing eye and they do quite fine.
But I understand where you're coming from, I'd be shocked and upset too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> it just sucks because i wont be able to get another one for quite some time, i havent really seen any at any other stores and well.. i cant see them being something that would be quick to order in


I hear you. It's frustrating. But you gotta give them the benefit of the doubt. If they don't offer anything to fix the problem (like surgery ) then it's a different story. Just my opinion.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

its a polypterus endlicheri


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

too bad! i have that experience too ! about 3 years ago, i went to Burnaby one of aquarium store purchase *kirin Flowerhorn* about $ 50. i told him choose the nice one for me, and he said that is nice one and nice colour! it because the tank have lots kirin Flowerhorn swimming together! and the tank is little higt, so i trust him, and after he show him the side from the net.. after i came home i drop my fish into the tank, this is *handicap* Fh ! the mouth is not perfect ! and one of the eye not miss , but just *blind eye* ( white colour ) !
but because i live in Richmond, i dont have time exchange it, so i call them, but they said the fish should be perfect, even he said he show me before caught!!  and after a week i take back the fish to them, they said the fish before give me is not like that! said this fish may fight other cichlids ... look like i cheating them !! finaly they only give back me half $ only!!!!

so you should let them know, at less they may exchange /refund some money for you! or give the chance for them,  good luck!!


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i THINK kind eds has a bunch of these, cept really small
they were just called endlicheri though, and were 25 bucks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO when purchasing a new fish and one i have been waiting for a long time to find i would have taken the extra 5 mins to look it over before leaveing the store..
just my 2 cents though.....


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

I had a hundred dollar geko with one eye..lol. the guy took her back and was going to freeze n euthanize it so i said no way n took it home. It lived for about five more years just fine and yes it gave her much charachter!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> IMO when purchasing a new fish and one i have been waiting for a long time to find i would have taken the extra 5 mins to look it over before leaveing the store..
> just my 2 cents though.....


+1

Buyer beware....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> IMO when purchasing a new fish and one i have been waiting for a long time to find i would have taken the extra 5 mins to look it over before leaveing the store..
> just my 2 cents though.....


+1
and shop around before you buy equipment/dry goods and stuff like water conditioners, i was at a store today i figured i'd stop and get some prime while i was in the area, a 2L jug was 79.99 there!! its 46 dollars at J&L. i was shocked.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My 250ml Prime was $20+ at a LPS, I go visit King Eds a week later and I see they have at sale for 12, and for $20 I could have went one size up. Ticked me off =\ Its common in the fish hobby, sales and prices are always flactuating.

And just my opinion, its partially your fault for not expecting the fish, especailly for expensive fish you should give it a lookover in the tank and in the bag to make sure its finde =\


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> +1
> and shop around before you buy equipment/dry goods and stuff like water conditioners, i was at a store today i figured i'd stop and get some prime while i was in the area, a 2L jug was 79.99 there!! its 46 dollars at J&L. i was shocked.


agree for the most part , except one thing I know is if J&L carries it it's gonna be cheaper than any LFS so no need to waste gas shopping around for some things, just look on J&L's site to see if they have it and it will most likely be the cheapest price around. I paid $14 for 300g of seachem alkaline booster elsewhere and then found out J&L had 600g for $12. As for freshwater fish, agree on taking an extra 5 minutes to look it over. Personally, I look the fish over real good in the tank and pick the ones I want, if possible.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> IMO when purchasing a new fish and one i have been waiting for a long time to find i would have taken the extra 5 mins to look it over before leaveing the store..
> just my 2 cents though.....


x2...... before u blame the store , look in the mirror , or should i say look at the fish before you buy it [email protected]!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> agree for the most part , except one thing I know is if J&L carries it it's gonna be cheaper than any LFS so no need to waste gas shopping around for some things, just look on J&L's site to see if they have it and it will most likely be the cheapest price around. I paid $14 for 300g elsewhere and then found out J&L had 600g for $12. As for freshwater fish, agree on taking an extra 5 minutes to look it over. Personally, I look the fish over real good in the tank and pick the ones I want, if possible.


yeah, tbh i wouldnt have minded too much paying 10 dollars more but thats getting close to double the price.. thats almost robbery imo lol

edit: actually it is double, 79.99 for 2L at the one store, 79.45 for 4L at J&Ls, save 50 cents and you get double the prime


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

no offense but as much as we'd like the world to be ideal it just isn't. It's up to you to make sure things go the way you want and it was your responsibility and your carelessness that let that happen


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad. But if you give them a call, maybe they'll give you a partial refund on your credit card or send you a gift certificate or something. It's possible that they didn't know that the fish had only one eye, or that the store did know but that the employee didn't. A good store usually cares about the fish and about the store's reputation and will try to make things right for you. So, it's worth giving them a chance.

If you do call them, please post the result! $60 is more than I've ever paid for a fish, that's for sure!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Morainy said:


> That's too bad. But if you give them a call, maybe they'll give you a partial refund on your credit card or send you a gift certificate or something. It's possible that they didn't know that the fish had only one eye, or that the store did know but that the employee didn't. A good store usually cares about the fish and about the store's reputation and will try to make things right for you. So, it's worth giving them a chance.
> 
> If you do call them, please post the result! $60 is more than I've ever paid for a fish, that's for sure!


i talked to them, they said they didnt notice because they too were in a rush when they were at the supplier and they hadnt had it in for long. They told me either i can bring it in for an exchange or keep it and get a 30$ store credit which i decided to do


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on, glad you called them up and remained so calm and rational during the whole process.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

good for you. good store.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> IMO when purchasing a new fish and one i have been waiting for a long time to find i would have taken the extra 5 mins to look it over before leaveing the store..
> just my 2 cents though.....


I agree with the above statement.  I'm glad it worked out for you though.


----------

